# Best mobile phone with best battery.



## Ash 22 (11 May 2009)

Just got a Nokia 6300 recently and the battery does not last well atall. Suppose to be 3 hours but I did'nt even get half that and it needed charging. Any better phone types out there with good battery life.


----------



## Frank (11 May 2009)

Company gave me a 6310i with the high capacity battery.

No extras but the battery life is fantastic.

Remember them.


----------



## Ash 22 (12 May 2009)

This came with a package. Wonder if I should try to get it replaced as it does'nt do the time it says.


----------



## Elnino (18 May 2009)

The Nokia 6300 has a known issue with battery life. We had to return a couple of them at work. I have just got a Nokia 3120 classic which is a similar spec phone but has a much better battery life.


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 May 2009)

Elnino said:


> The Nokia 6300 has a known issue with battery life. We had to return a couple of them at work. I have just got a Nokia 3120 classic which is a similar spec phone but has a much better battery life.


 
I got one recently and only get about two days from a full charge. And it takes about three hours to charge it. Is this normal charging time for a 6300?


----------



## RMCF (19 May 2009)

I just recently got a Nokia 3120 Classic and find the battery very good.

But that was compared to about 6 years of owning Sony Ericsson's - their batteries (imho) are rubbish.


----------



## Ash 22 (21 May 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I got one recently and only get about two days from a full charge. And it takes about three hours to charge it. Is this normal charging time for a 6300?


 
I've now seen  loads of reviews of this phone on various sites and the one big drawback with most people is the really bad battery. Your suppose to get 3 hours talktime which I have'nt yet got, not even 2. Yes it takes about two and a half hours or so to charge. Other than that I like the phone. 
I emailed Nokia and told them about the battery, they replied saying it will take up to a fortnight before the charge comes right and then it will improve. I have this phone about that length now and not getting what they say so I think another email is in order not that its going to make any difference anyway.  It just seems to be a common complaint that battery time is poor with this phone.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 May 2009)

Battery life depends a lot on how you use the phone, so everyones batttery life will be different, even with the same phone. Look at the battery capacity of a phone to get some idea of the battery life. A good site to see the specs of phone is http://www.gsmarena.com and they have a compare tool so you can compare phones. 
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3

6300 has poor battery life. I stuck a bigger battery into it, but its still not great. Known issue with it, all over the web. Did you do any research before you bought it?

Personally I find the Sony Ericsson's I've owned to have excellent battery life. I have a 2yr old w810i and it still lasts about 3 to 4 days. If you look at the specs of their phones they generally have good battey life. The Nokia 3120 Classic is a nice low end phone. But the screen blank cuts in way too quickly, and theres no way to adjust this. Very annoying.

A phone with good battery life is the Nokia E63. You can see it compared to the 3210 here
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2599&idPhone1=2240

Nokia 3120 Classic
Battery   Standard battery, Li-Ion 1000 mAh (BL-4U) 
Stand-by Up to 290 h (2G) / 288 h (3G) 
Talk time Up to 3 h 30 min (2G) / 2 h 45 min (3G) 

Nokia E63
Battery   Standard battery, Li-Po 1500 mAh (BP-4L) 
Stand-by Up to 432 h (2G) / 480 h (3G) 
Talk time Up to 11 h (2G) / 4 h 40 min (3G) 
Music play Up to 18 h 

Nokia 6300
Battery   Standard battery, Li-Ion 860 mAh (BL-4C) 
Stand-by Up to 348 h 
Talk time Up to 3 h 30 min 

Pretty clear about battery life there...


----------



## steph1 (22 May 2009)

Make sure you switch off your phone when you are charging the battery. It gives a better charge that way. Was told this before by a staff member in a vodafone shop.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 May 2009)

As long as you never need to recieve calls when you are asleep...


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 May 2009)

Yeah, I always have the phone off when charging because I allow the battery to empty before I do so. I've heard this is the correct thing to do i.e., not charge it when, for example, the battery is still quarter full

Does anyone know if this is correct?

AlbacoreA, unfortunately I didn't do any research because my wife bought it for me as a birthday present. She thought my other dinosaur phone needed to be replaced. Apart from the battery problem, (which is a pain), I find the phone great. 

Ash, I've been using the phone for a month or two at this stage but the battery life seems to have remained the same.


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 May 2009)

I never noticed any difference from letting things run down completely. If you have a charger at work and in the car that is handy and will help with a phone with low battery life. But it's not going overcome the limitations of a small battery.


----------

